# Worksharp 3000



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

I love mine as well… I used Stumpy Nubs' sharpening stand plans to have a place for everything - it's brilliant!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiSu_Pv98rYAhUNylMKHamJDV4QFgg7MAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Flumberjocks.com%2Fprojects%2F73750&usg=AOvVaw11sm11ee0AqtLKwZUPn5C2


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like mine as well. So easy to use.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

+1 works super well


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like mine too. I bought a couple of diamond lapidary disks on eBay that work well, last long and not expensive.


----------



## PaGeorge (Mar 16, 2017)

I saw a few videos on it and one where diamond lap discs were used,,,pretty neat..So if someone broke into my shop and stole my sharpening box of goodies,,I'd consider buying one,,,or go to sandpaper as I don't bother retouching carbide goods…


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I bought 4 additional glass disks, though if you want you can easily make them out of MDF and save the money. Each of the disks has the same grit on both sides, so there is no flipping disks when I want to use a particular grit. I like the diamond lap disk idea, may try it. I like the slotted disks, but don't see much value in them considering the price.

So I also love the workshop 3000 and use it all the time. Bought the extra disks from Klingspor, they are a lot cheaper


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

You can alos buy better cheaper sandpaper made for the worksharp from Klingspor.

I made an improved Stumpy Nubs sharpening system for the worksharp. Details posted in a few days.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I did the same thing. Klingspor (spelling?) has good quality sanding disks for a much better price!



> I bought 4 additional glass disks, though if you want you can easily make them out of MDF and save the money. Each of the disks has the same grit on both sides, so there is no flipping disks when I want to use a particular grit. I like the diamond lap disk idea, may try it. I like the slotted disks, but don't see much value in them considering the price.
> 
> So I also love the workshop 3000 and use it all the time. Bought the extra disks from Klingspor, they are a lot cheaper
> 
> - Sark


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

I bought one two years ago. never even opened it. ended up selling it brand new for little over half price. if i were to sharpen chisels, this would be the only way. can't get any simpler.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been using the Worksharp for a long time now and it is the best thing for the price. I built an aux table for mine and after spending too much on jigs, came up with some really easy holders for sharpening any chisel for carving or cabinet work. You can also use it for turning tools. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Dan, I'd like to see some photos of your aux tables. Sounds like it could be really useful.


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Love mine. 
A couple of months ago I discovered that the base was cracked. I don't know how this happen or who messed with my tool. Contacted Work Sharp to purchase the part but they said they don't sell that part but to ship the tool to the factory for repair instead. Finally they suggested to purchase a new machine because shipping, labor + the new part will cost almost the same as a new sharpener…(?)
I will probably buy another brand the day this one stops working…
Great machine, lack of tech support.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

That sucks, mine is still going good. To me customer service is as important as the quality of the tool.


----------

